#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  02.03.13 - Празднования дня рождения Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо в центрах Джоанг

## Kirill M

Друзья! 2 марта День рождение Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо!
Нашего Драгоценного учителя!
По этому поводу в 3-х Центрах Джонанг Будут организованы практики и молебны о здоровье Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо!
Все кто хочет принять участие в практиках и молебнах!
Присоединяйтесь!
Прошу в течение всего дня совершать практики рецитации мантр Калачакры, Будды медицины, Авалокитешвары, Махакалы и Гуру Ринпоче, а также читать 37 практик бодхисатвы. В конце практики направьте, пожалуйста, всю позитивна-накопленную энергию и любовь, ради здоровья и долгой жизни драгоценного учителя.
  Расписание практик в центрах Джонанг Россия и Молдавия 02.03.13г.:

 Центр Джонанг-Таранатха в Москве (ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113)-Проводят ученики.
15-00 (по Московскому времени) Рецитация Мантр, Цог, Чод, Гуру-Пуджа Таранатхи.

 Центр Джонанг-Кунга Дролчёк в Молдове (г. Кишинев): Контактный телефон +37379634023 E-mail: jonang_pa@yahoo.com - (Денис)-Проводят ученики.
 13-00 (по Молдавскому времени) Рецитация мантр, Шаматха, Гуру-пуджа Таранатхи.

 Центр Джонанг-Кунчен Долпопы в г. Зеленодольск (Татарстан) - ул. Шустова 2-55. Контактный телефон +7 909 309 19 45 (Булат) 

 Расписание практик на 02.03.13
 10-00 - 11-30 Нёндро Калачакры, Керим Калачакры
 11-30 - 13-00 - Перерыв
 13-00 - 15-30 - Нёндро Калачакры, Керим Калачакры
 15-30 - 16-00 - Перерыв
 16-00 - 17-00 - Гуру Пуджа Таранатхи
 17-00 -18-00 - Перерыв
 18-00 - 19-30 - Нёндро Калачакры - Керим Калачакры
 19-30 - 20-00 - Перерыв
 20-00 - 20-30 - Практика Чод

 Расписание практик на 03.03.13
 10-00 - 11-30 Нёндро Калачакры, Керим Калачакры
 11-30 - 13-30 - Перерыв
 13-30 - 16-00 - Нёндро Калачакры, Керим Калачакры
 16-00 - 17-00 - Перерыв
 17-00 - 19-00 - Нёндро Калачакры, Керим Калачакры
 19-00 -20-00 - Перерыв
 20-00 - 20-30 - Практика Чод

Пожалуйста приходите и практикуйте на Благо, Всех Живых существ!
Практики в центрах Джонанг проводят ученики.
Москва - Василий.
Кишинёв - Денис.
Зеленодольск - Кирилл.

При поддержке сайта традиции Джонанг.
www.jonangpa.ru

----------

